# Fiat Headlamp Converters.



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello All


Just a thought. Has anyone on here got a set of the latest style Fiat clip on headlamp converters that they want to sell me. My local Fiat cant get any & they have been on order over a month. And no delivery date. We still have a few weeks to go before going to France but cant go without any. We have been phoning arond most of the afternoon with no luck.


Or is there another method we can use. The headlamps are clear so we cant use the old fashioned way of cutting out by a templete


Or is there anyone who isnt using theirs from mid june to mid july that we could borrow for a small fee or donation to this site.


Thanks in advance for any info
.


Thanks in advance


Motorhomer


----------



## Maverick (May 9, 2005)

We kept getting told there was a big delay. Went to Peugeot and got them in two days. They fit exactly the same, you just have a little Peugeot lion on them thats all. Underneath it has printed on them 'Made in Austrailia'!! Sort of makes you wonder really.....  

Even Citroen have the same lights, might be worth a try.......


----------



## r3gdl (May 10, 2005)

Hi Motorhomer,
Before the great crash, quite a few posts were placed about this subject. I downloaded 2 pics of the relevent headlamps. If this works you should see them.
I'm off to France in 2 weeks so I will be printing these out and trying my best with 2" black Gaffer tape.
All the best - Don.


----------



## r3gdl (May 10, 2005)

Well that doesn't seem to work - so just find the R3GDL Album in motorhome Photos - or follow this link.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...oto_Gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php

or this one

[web:7e61cf315a]http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?set_albumName=R3gdl&op=modload&name=Photo_Gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php[/web:7e61cf315a]


----------



## 89124 (May 14, 2005)

Try http://shop.formula4x4.com/shop/default.asp?

I got my Fiat Ducato headlamp convertors there for £41 inc. delivery.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

rapidoron said:


> Try http://shop.formula4x4.com/shop/default.asp?
> 
> I got my Fiat Ducato headlamp convertors there for £41 inc. delivery.


Hi

Was that for the latest ducato. as they dont give that option only its predessor.

Thanks


----------



## Penelope (May 9, 2005)

Ordered my headlight protectors from Peugeot £37 for 2004 Boxer,
Also got Emergency Bulb kit for £19


----------



## 89124 (May 14, 2005)

Motorhomer, that was for the latest Ducato - they fit fine.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

I have the latest Ducato with clear headlights, I bought some stick ons from Halfords, but they are not very clear instructions. Someone posted some templates on the old site, anyone help, We leave for France on Friday.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Maverick (May 9, 2005)

Be very careful sticking anything to the front of the headlight glass as this can cause it to overheat and give you all sorts of problems. I can remember a lot being posted about this on the 'old' site. We stick our deflectors/mask on the plastic headlight protectors in front of the glass.


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

*Fiat headlamp convertors*

We have a French Pilote L.H.D. and looking to convert the other way for limited use in U.K. We use van mainly in Europe so don't want to buy new lights.Anyone in the same boat and what happens when MOT is due?


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

rapidoron said:


> Motorhomer, that was for the latest Ducato - they fit fine.


Hello again

I have emailed them & waiting for a response.

We have the latest ducato . The plastic cover you got was it in one piece & does it cover all the three lights ie main beam side & indicator light. My light arrangement in front is covered by one piece of "glass". Ie one plastic lens cover has to go over all three lights.. The bender black bit is in the shape of a square.

I went to the Peugeot garage today to have a look at what they had. They had the pre 2002 lens cover which is in one piece like I need but is too wide and the bender black bit is a totally different shape. They didnt have the current set but showed me a picture. The lens cover they showed me was only going to cover the headlight and side light ie the covers over the lights were in two seperate parts. & this they said was for the latest boxer.

Im confused

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Maverick said:


> Be very careful sticking anything to the front of the headlight glass as this can cause it to overheat and give you all sorts of problems. I can remember a lot being posted about this on the 'old' site. We stick our deflectors/mask on the plastic headlight protectors in front of the glass.


hello maverick

Yes I am aware of not sticking directly on to the headlamps themselves because of crazing & shattering. Unfortunately its these covers which at the moment are unavailable at Fiat


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Maverick. I seem to remember the posts you refer to, but I think it was for long term use. I leave on Friday so don't have much choice.
Cheers Sid :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Morning Sid,

Here's the photo's you were looking for from our previous chat,



















And here's the map you needed, it was too small in the PM and I know you are having problems accessing the photo albums...










We're on an earlier ferry tonight, maybe we'll see each other on our travels, have a safe journey and a great holiday.

pete.


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Hi SidT,

As you leave o Friday and don't have time to get protectors, and if you feel you must fit deflectors the use aluminium tape rather than black tape. It wil relflect the heat rather than absorb it heating up the plastic so much.
Alternatively if you are not driving in the dark just point the headlights lower using the control on dashboard.
Another method to help protect plastic from the heat is to make up a small light shield and stick to headlight with small blobs of silicon to act as spacers and allow air to flow behind. If you stick some clear tape on lense 1st then it will be easily removed.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Brambles. I have the stick on ones from Halfords, they are a silver reflective material. It was the position I was having trouble with but Peejays photos should help.
Cheers Sid


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Peejay. Just noticed you are online, thought you would have been off to france. Thanks for the photos of the headlamps, We are up to Brugge first the Kleve in Northern Germany then wandering down to the Riviera, will keep our eye out.
Thanks again Sid


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Clip on Plastic headlamp covers with headlamp conversion can be had at this link for £35.70 I ordered mine and had them in two days. 
Be careful as there are ones just for protection and the ones for continental conversion. Hope it helps

http://shop.formula4x4.com/shop/default.asp
Just click on vans and add your van details


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Fiat headlamp convertors*



Koppersbeat said:


> We have a French Pilote L.H.D. and looking to convert the other way for limited use in U.K. We use van mainly in Europe so don't want to buy new lights.Anyone in the same boat and what happens when MOT is due?


Koppersbeat, the answer to your question about LHD is, no it will not pass a MOT with deflectors (not at a reputable dealers anyway), mine failed today. New headlights are going to cost about £200.00, or does anyone know cheaper ones.

Ralph


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

flyboy said:


> Clip on Plastic headlamp covers with headlamp conversion can be had at this link for £35.70 I ordered mine and had them in two days.
> Be careful as there are ones just for protection and the ones for continental conversion. Hope it helps
> 
> http://shop.formula4x4.com/shop/default.asp
> Just click on vans and add your van details


Thanks for the link.

I had emailed this company a couple of days ago but to date no reply from them. However I rang them this morning and I have a set on order.. Should be here tomorrow or Friday. Same price & cheaper than Fiat

Motorhomer


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Flyboy or motorhomer, can you send me the link to the actual convertors or the code for them. Can't seem to see the ones you mean ! Would the ones you have got/ordered fit on a fiat ducatto 2000?

cheers


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

TheOggies said:


> Flyboy or motorhomer, can you send me the link to the actual convertors or the code for them. Can't seem to see the ones you mean ! Would the ones you have got/ordered fit on a fiat ducatto 2000?
> 
> cheers


Hello I think yu will need the previous ones. Ours is the latest Ducato.

It the formula 4 X 4 site. Very helful chap.

Tel 01785811211

Motorhomer


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Motorhomer,

appreciate that, will give them a ring tomorrow


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

TheOggies said:


> Thanks Motorhomer,
> 
> appreciate that, will give them a ring tomorrow


Hi

Did you manage to get what you wanted

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello & thanks to everyone who offered info etc.


Mine arrived by courier today less than 24 hours from ordering,. And guess what. They are Fiat brand so why the hell couldnt Fiat get them. Even with courier charge they were cheaper thanFiats anyway.



Motorhomer


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Stick On Beam Deflectors*

Try to avoid the stick on variety if you have plastic headlamp lenses.

I have seen plenty of vehicles that have "dull patches" on the headlamp 
where stick on deflectors have been fitted and subsequently removed - maybe
causing problems at mot time as well !.

On the later Fiat it makes sense to use the covers from a headlamp protection point of view, and its so easy to just clip them on when you go abroad.


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Hiya Motorhomer,
yes i phoned them and they were very helpful. Only problem i had was they wanted to know whether my van was Mk1 or Mk2. I didn't know as van wasn't here at the time (it's a w reg (2000) fiat ducatto).
Will have to have a look tomorrow and ring them back. Think they are £45.00


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

HI,
Mk2 was launched 2002 and has the round Fiat badge on front grill and integral headlights, sidelights and indicators in one unit. 
Jon.


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Jon, will get back to them tomorrow


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

TheOggies said:


> Hiya Motorhomer,
> yes i phoned them and they were very helpful. Only problem i had was they wanted to know whether my van was Mk1 or Mk2. I didn't know as van wasn't here at the time (it's a w reg (2000) fiat ducatto).
> Will have to have a look tomorrow and ring them back. Think they are £45.00


Sory no been on much the last few days but If the vehicle is 2000 you want the converters pre 2002.

Motorhomer


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Anyone thought of fitting xenon bulbs, they give more light and run cooler, so reducing the risk of overheating when converters are fitted!


----------

